# gastroscopy



## mbergeron (Jul 22, 2003)

I went to have a gastrscopy today and my doctor ended up not doing it because I was not sedated enough. He said that he could not give me any more medications and that I would have to do it awake or not at all. I had one done three years ago and I was very sedated and do not remember any of it. Why wouldn't this doctor sedate me enough?


----------

